
Kill net neutrality and you’ll kill us, say 800 US startups - endswapper
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/27/15447394/fcc-net-neutrality-roll-back-startups-letter-y-combinator
======
pawadu
I don't get it.

How is something as innocent as big companies paying corrupt politicians to
overturn a law that prohibited them from spying on users and blackmailing
content providers is bad for startups?

/s

